# Gas prices



## thenaturalway (Jul 8, 2008)

What are gas prices where you are?

Here in Houston, TX is about $3.87-$3.89 a gallon for regular.  Unfortunately my vehicle using 89 octane which is always $0.10 higher! BUMMER!

With gas prices & food prices sky high, it's a struggle now a days!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 9, 2008)

4.14 here in southern WV


----------



## Martin (Jul 9, 2008)

Reg 4.23 diesel 4.92 South Fl


----------



## Barb (Jul 9, 2008)

when i got gas last weekend it was 4.24 at the shell here in ludington, mi.
but we're a tourist town so we are always higher.

i haven't been out since so it may have changed.


----------



## Woodi (Jul 9, 2008)

We are paying $1.37 per liter (about 4 liters in a gallon), so....this would amount to:$5.48 per gallon. Consider yourselves lucky to be in the USA,  I guess.


----------



## Wax Munky (Jul 9, 2008)

Were paying an average $4.41 to $4.53
Central California,where the wildfires are.


Munky


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 9, 2008)

$3.99 per gallon last time I filled up here in N. VA.  But I think it's up to $4.09 now.


----------



## Lane (Jul 9, 2008)

Wax Munky said:
			
		

> Were paying an average $4.41 to $4.53
> Central California,where the wildfires are.
> 
> 
> Munky


 Oh my! More fires! Sorry to hear. Guess I should watch the news more  

Gas is around $4.50  here. Boooooo. When you drive a '67 Bonneville....It is no good at all.


----------



## Texas_Bubbly (Jul 9, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Wax Munky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least you have an awesome classic to push to the gas station!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 9, 2008)

Just got back from filling up the SUV. :shock:   Regular unleaded here is $3.839.  Fortunately, we have a newer Suburban that is flex fuel equiped.  We burn the E-85 for town driving.  Today, it was $3.259 per gallon.  Big difference.  Last week, I filled up with E-85 for *$2.999 per gallon*! 8)


----------



## Lane (Jul 9, 2008)

Texas_Bubbly said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least you have an awesome classic to push to the gas station![/quote:2yll3fwi] Push is about right!! We've run out of gas more than enough times since the prices went up.   We also have a '78 Cutlass and '79 TransAm. I've never had A/C but I've also never had a car payment  :wink:


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 9, 2008)

A 79 transam?!?!?!?!  OMG, what a car  :shock:


----------



## Wax Munky (Jul 9, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Wax Munky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My husband had a 65 Bonneville, I think he still misses it  :wink: 
Now we drive a gas hog Chevy Silverado.No wait!!.. it's parked! 


Munky.


----------



## IanT (Jul 10, 2008)

Its like $4.00 a gallon here...baah!


i guess it could be worse, but i remember when i came down here it was 1.45 per gallon!

bah!


----------



## Lane (Jul 10, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> Its like $4.00 a gallon here...baah!
> 
> 
> i guess it could be worse, but i remember when i came down here it was 1.45 per gallon!
> ...


 The first time we ever put gas in the Bonneville gas was $.97 a gallon!  I remember thinking...well 12 miles to the gallon isn't so bad! *sigh* not so much the case now....


----------



## Lane (Jul 10, 2008)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> A 79 transam?!?!?!?!  OMG, what a car  :shock:


 I know! We found her in some guys garage. He couldn't get it to run because it was giving to him as a Drag car. It had been modded and had HUGE wide tires. The tires & wheels alone were worth over $2,000. But the guy couldn't make it run and his wife wanted it gone. Got it for $300. Turned out the problem was a water pump which we had back at home because our yard is FULL of cars & parts  

Right now, my husband is in the process of redoing the interior and motor. When it is all said and done, it is going to be metallic pink with black details, giant black custom *screaming chicken* on the hood. Black interior with pink piping... all of the interior lights have been re done with pink LED lights. Even the windshield has a fading pink to black trans am logo. He has been doing it all himself.  :shock: I'd say that's love.  :wink: And his way of thanking me for putting up with "junk" cars for the last ten yrs.....


----------



## IanT (Jul 10, 2008)

wooow...you NEED to post some shots! I love classic cars ! the next one I get I want to be a classic of some sort!


----------



## Lane (Jul 10, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> wooow...you NEED to post some shots! I love classic cars ! the next one I get I want to be a classic of some sort!


 haha... Classic... In Iowa everything rusts to dirt so everything needs body work. But you could pick up a 'project' car for under $1,000. We got the Bonneville for $2,000 in near perfect condition, only had 40,000 miles, that's IT!    Then like a week later we were pushed off the road by a HUGE deer and now the side is all crushed :evil: But hubby loves working on older cars, and they feel so much safer. I think the door panels are at least ten inch thick and steel...

All of the new electric jazz cars have now scares me...if our cars ever have problems (which they do alllll the time) the hood gets popped and he fixes it, in the driveway. I even know how to change the oil in all the cars. :wink: 

The only pictures I could find... The Trans Am after we brought it home...Pretty nice for $300. You can see the Bonneville in the back round of the second picture...


----------



## IanT (Jul 11, 2008)

noiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Becky (Jul 11, 2008)

We are paying about $1.70 per litre, which is works out to approx $6.40 per gallon.  :cry:

ETA - Lane, that car is AWESOME!!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 11, 2008)

Its like a Smokey and the Bandit car AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 11, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

>



Ooo, is the school bus yours too??


----------



## Lane (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha! I Wish! No, our house it literally next to the school and they store their buses in the lot next to ours.


----------

